
Outcry as YouTube star Logan Paul posts video of dead body in Japan - tareqak
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/02/outcry-as-youtube-star-posts-video-of-dead-body-in-japan
======
hkmurakami
I don't want to open the link but I presume he went to the forests around Mt
Fuji (since sibling poster writes that he went to a forest).

That place is very famous as a suicide spot and it appears in many works of
fiction in this context. The other famous spot is Tojimbo, a seaside cliff
which also appears in many movies / TV shows.

~~~
tareqak
You are correct: the article states that the forest is Aokigahara forest.

------
hx2a
The body was found in the Aokigahara Forest near Mt Fuji.

A respectful and well-made documentary on the forest was produced by Vice a
number of years ago. You can watch it here:

[https://vimeo.com/16532592](https://vimeo.com/16532592)

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jmgagk/aokigahara-
suicide...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jmgagk/aokigahara-suicide-
forest-v3)

------
davesque
Youtube seems more and more to be turning into a kind of wasteland of
unmoderated, self-published content. Apparently, and sadly, that's where the
money is.

~~~
krapp
> Youtube seems more and more to be turning into a kind of wasteland of
> unmoderated, self-published content. Apparently, and sadly, that's where the
> money is.

We must be living in different universes. In my universe, Youtube has spent
the last year or so purging content that isn't advertiser friendly and auto-
moderating even family-friendly and innoffensive channels into oblivion. They
let a lot slip by them due to their size and dint of their AI being stupid to
the point of possible malice, but I'd rather have a wasteland of free
expression than a well-manicured garden of corporate and MCN-driven garbage.

